# Nikon D3000 Flashes



## Click It (Sep 30, 2010)

I am looking for a flash that i can use off camera. I have been looking at the speedlights but i don't know which one to get. From what i read about the nikon d3000 the external flashes can not be wireless or used by a remote?? Please i need help.


----------



## Whootsinator (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm no expert in flashes, and haven't even used one. Take that into consideration.

I believe any Nikon flash will work with your Nikon D3000 (it's what I shoot as well ). It does not, however, have a flash commander built in. Any flash mounted to your camera via the hotshoe mount should work fine (any Nikon compatible, I should say). However, without the flash commander you won't be able to trigger flashes that are not attached via the hotshoe. 

If you get a light that doubles as a commander (such as the SB-900), THAT light can trigger other flashes, as long as the commander flash is mounted. I would recommend an SB-600 or SB-700 for you, as long as you don't need the ability to trigger those other flashes. The SB-900 costs over $500, so if you DO need the flash+commander combo it will get pricey. The SB-600 is ~$200, though I expect it to fall with the recent introduction of the SB-700.


----------



## Bram (Oct 1, 2010)

Good point above. I recommend the SB600 as well I have it and it works fantastic. Another thing I didn't see mentioned is a wired trigger. You mount the trigger to your hotshoe, and the cord runs from your camera to your flash mounted somewhere else as long as your cord can each it. Also if you're going to get into portrature and want a studio you're going to get the SB900 at some point so.


----------



## Destin (Oct 1, 2010)

You can also get the yonguo flash triggers on ebay for a reasonable cost. 

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

^that link is the seller I got them from, they made it from china to my house in 10 days. Highly reccomend this seller.

Ive got 2 of the transmitters and 4 recievers. They work great within about 50 feet. Anything longer and you need pocket wizards, which are about $250 (per unit, so it would be $1500 to get the same setup as ive got, and mine cost me $75. 

I use mine with a nikon d40, sb-600 flash unit (which is great btw), and two old achiever 632 film flashes. 

Not the best setup as it is fulll manual flash control when used off camera, but it gets the job done for portrait work and occasional playing with other strobist stuff.


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 1, 2010)

You should buy speedotrons. Brown lines can be found cheaply on e-bay and their far superior to anything. EvAr!


----------



## ghache (Oct 1, 2010)

sb-600 ! 

youll love to have a powerfull flash in ittl that you can bounce. use bounce card, or any other small difuser.


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 1, 2010)

Click It said:


> I am looking for a flash that i can use off camera. I have been looking at the speedlights but i don't know which one to get. From what i read about the nikon d3000 the external flashes can not be wireless or used by a remote?? Please i need help.


 
Usually if you 're using off camera lighting, you're going to want to to remain in manual mode anyways...


----------

